# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Lyme, colloidaal zilver

## Armandcrousen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo,

Heeft iemand ervaring met colloidaal zilver om Lyme te behandelen. Ik ben ten einde raad en zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen,
Groet,

Armand

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb juist op een site gelezen dat Colloidaal zilver meer kwaad dan goed doet en dat het géén heilzame werking heeft ...

----------

